# 7-3 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dry docked the canoe to fix some leaks and it was time for a test run. Got to the pier at about midnight but didnt put the canoe in the water til about 1:30am. I saw 2 spot and 3 sandsharks caught in an hour and a half so I am set up and fishing by 2am. I started by trying for trout and the water was full of stripers and blues (20 to 22 inch average) and when I managed to get past them I caught only croakers . No shad to be found or trout guess all the stripers and blues had everything in check. I tried a variety of gulp and a few fin"S" in 2.5 and 4 inch . By now its almost 4am and i switch to a 4" pogy and first cast I land a nice 24.25" ... I got quite a few croakers and tb flounder and a bite off or 2 from a blue and then I moved and a few casts and another nice fish at 23" so I move again after 20 minutes or so and get another just shy of 23" and then all tb's so the sun is peaking and I make a final attempt for a trout and switch to 3" pogies and I get many tb's and a nice fat 22" but no trout. Now its light and I can see fish breaking all around me and also schools of bait running for their lives...LOL . I keep at the pogies and the more the sun comes up the better the flounder bit. I fished till 7am and released another 8 keepers all 18 to 21 and lost a nice fish...didnt see it but it was thumping pretty hard. Canoe didnt leaks at all and it was a great nite with 22.5" being the smallest it is the best limit ever for me. 








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-03








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-03


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*whar pier?..*

Thanks...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cape Henlopen Pier


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

you guys are amazing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

as usual. More victims fall prey to the "Terminator".........Congrats on the catch.:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

*Yayyy*

I don't know guys.. everytime I see Tom and Dave with their fishes.. I feel like want to take vacation and go to Delaware for a week...As always...Super Duper Great Catch..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I taught Dave too well and now we compete for high hook and big fish where as before I just kicked his butt and taught lessons and now it goes both ways and lately He's been on a roll !
LMAO! take an ordinary bait soaker from MD and teach him to not use sinkers and now I have a beast on my hands.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report as always. is area you are fishing pretty flat protected water? I know how tippy canoes can get...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

You can usually find fishable water on one side of the pier or another .. There is also the inner and outter wall which can help knock down wind and waves.
Wind can be tough when trying to paddle back and I have had to go under the pier and pull myself back after trying to battle the wind and loosing ... actually going backwards. Great place to pick up lead sinkers.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thomas, 

Do you catch those only from pier or is it the same from the beach/surf fishing? 

Also, when you say "gulp" do you mean artificial gulp brand lure?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Gulp softbait patricularly the swimming mullet and pogy.. they can be caught from the pier but go at high tide becaause most of the keepers have gone a bit deeper but tend top move shallow for a bite. Also because of the closure at low tide you have less than 3 feet of water in 90 percent of the casting range.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

so you could catch porgy? 

I was actually asking if flounders can be caught from the surf area instead of pier. I want to avoid the crowd, but still want to enjoy catching fish from the shore. 

I've never caught porgy, but would love to catch some. What baits do you use for porgy?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

You can fish both sides of the pier from shore and catch blues,stripers,flounder,spot and croaker and maybe a trout. The porgies are small and very near the pilings and the bait is BWFB. I'd say night would be best ... less beach traffic. You should have non stop action as the hardheads are very near the shore. My advice if you have time is to plan a trip in which you can take a peak at low tide and go get a bite and maybe stop and get coffee and go to a local bait shop and shoot the sh!t for a bit and return at higher water.... There is a nice cut on the right side of the pier that is easy to find and much furhter down you'll find even better ones. The close one is guarded by a nasty heron but he'll yield after a squaking fit.
You can also walk the pier and check out who catching what and get the low down but just because they arent catching does not mean anything...Give it a shot is all I can say ! Many time I go out to check things and see no one catching and it makes me get my gear and go out and snatch a few up on the planks . Good Luck ! Let us know how you do.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks! 




hengstthomas said:


> You can fish both sides of the pier from shore and catch blues,stripers,flounder,spot and croaker and maybe a trout. The porgies are small and very near the pilings and the bait is BWFB. I'd say night would be best ... less beach traffic. You should have non stop action as the hardheads are very near the shore. My advice if you have time is to plan a trip in which you can take a peak at low tide and go get a bite and maybe stop and get coffee and go to a local bait shop and shoot the sh!t for a bit and return at higher water.... There is a nice cut on the right side of the pier that is easy to find and much furhter down you'll find even better ones. The close one is guarded by a nasty heron but he'll yield after a squaking fit.
> You can also walk the pier and check out who catching what and get the low down but just because they arent catching does not mean anything...Give it a shot is all I can say ! Many time I go out to check things and see no one catching and it makes me get my gear and go out and snatch a few up on the planks . Good Luck ! Let us know how you do.


----------

